# Substrate



## Annabanana (Mar 13, 2016)

I am new to the forum, and happy to be here. My question is: Is there a black sand that will not move around with the current? I'm looking for something for a fancy goldfish tank. I have tried Tahitian moon sand in the past. It looks good but got in my filter, plus it got all over everything. I have heard about people using blasting sand, (medium grit), but that makes me nervous because it is sharp.

If anyone has any suggestions, I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

Annabanana said:


> I am new to the forum, and happy to be here. My question is: Is there a black sand that will not move around with the current? I'm looking for something for a fancy goldfish tank. I have tried Tahitian moon sand in the past. It looks good but got in my filter, plus it got all over everything. I have heard about people using blasting sand, (medium grit), but that makes me nervous because it is sharp.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions, I would appreciate it. Thanks.




Hope you find something you like. FWIW the key is to "cap" the sand with something to hold it down.

(ref the link in my signature) I use 1" peat moss, 1" play sand and 1" Pro choice red, select ,premium, or whatever. The pro choice is a red baked clay used in baseball infields. Using that layering "traps" the floaties under each layer. But than I use no mechanical filters or circulation of any kind. And Yes it 1) is planted, 2) has goldfish.

my .02


(see link in signature)


----------



## Observer54 (Mar 6, 2016)

Although I don't agree with beaslbob's build methods of no filtration or circulation, I think generally folks believe the myth that 4-10x filtration is necessary. 
I can't speak to black moon sand as I use pool filter sand, but it seems to me that if any sand is being blown around, there's just way too much unnecessary water circulation down at the substrate.
I have heard of blasting sand being used, but I don't know how well it works with bottom dwellers. Perhaps you might find a fine black gravel to suit your purpose?


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

The blasting sand is ued commonly in the hobby. It should be no problem as long as you stick to medium grades. If you plan to get appropriate bottom dwellers, the sand should not be an issue. Keep in minf the goldfish are not tropicals and need a low temp, 70-72f. If you're going to put in some stone work some larger darters would look nice and do well.

Don't know what type of system you're using but turn down the water flow as it should not blow the sand around. Also, the gold fish will not like the heavy water flow. Just what are you using and how big is the tank??


----------

